
Why Microsoft’s Kin Could Be Huge - nreece
http://mashable.com/2010/04/12/kin-is-brilliant/
======
jfoutz
Don't forget the pocket inversion rule. You can only carry around so much
stuff, so the stuff tends to be multi purpose. Swiss army knives and
tricorders and such.

------
gamble
Strikes me as a few years too late to be competitive with full-fledged
smartphones. I'm also a bit wary of any product marketed toward people who
"don't need" a fully-capable device. Kin might do well if it was targeted at
the younger "pay-as-you-go" customers who're still stuck with feature phones.

~~~
kenjackson
Remember that most kids don't have iPhones, Droids, or Pres. It's most EnVs or
Raves still. Basically texting phones, because you can get plans that are
$30/month cheaper than the Droid or iPhone.

Now $30/month to you and me seems like noise on a tip for a night out, but for
a lot of people this is a big deal. These people aren't deciding between a Kin
and a Droid. But rather between a Kin and a Samsung Rogue.

Now if MS can own the 3G Multimedia market in the same way iPhone picked up
the smartphone market on ATT then things get really interesting.

------
aresant
Providing "tweens" & young teens with a phone that does 90% of what they use
their computers for at a price they can convince their parents to spend is a
good formula.

Where I remember the Sidekick killing it was on the marketing - they paired up
with trendy brands and sold through all sorts of retail partnerships and
channels.

Put together a phone with the right features, at a price parents can love, and
could be a sleeper hit.

